

Personal Assistants in the Cloud - snewe
http://www.fancyhands.com/

======
josh33
What privacy concerns are there over outsourcing things that will likely
require sensitive date; i.e., Searching for a dentist with insurance
information, renting a car with credit card information, potentially making
credit card payments with bank info, etc.?

